# Jardini, Jag, Green Terror



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

A few shots of my new guys, had them together for two weeks now. They are in a 90g but will be moved to the 180g i will be getting in a few weeks.

7" Jardini arrowana
5" Green Terror
5" Jaguar
3" Polenii


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice...

Of course watch aggression levels---You might eventually have some problems on your hands......Keep that Jar well fed......


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Nice...
> 
> Of course watch aggression levels---You might eventually have some problems on your hands......Keep that Jar well fed......


For sure, thanks for the input, I accept any help as keeping cichlids is new to me. I know their will be aggression, hopefully its minimal.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RHOM said:


> Nice...
> 
> Of course watch aggression levels---You might eventually have some problems on your hands......Keep that Jar well fed......


For sure, thanks for the input, I accept any help as keeping cichlids is new to me. I know their will be aggression, hopefully its minimal.
[/quote]

Do not count on it man-

Jars are famous for being mean/killers.....I doubt you will be able to keep many tank mates as it gets larger-

It will out grow the Jag and GT so eventually they might end up lunch or need to be transfered down the road..or possibly the Jar gotten rid of---that will all depend on which you like best and can house/take care of the best....The Jag is also going to outgrow the GT so be careful on that aspect as well.....

I have kept Jag and GT-They did not stay together for very long due to both being A-Holes towards eachother and that was even with proper tank space given.....They are seperated and I have since had to get rid of Jag due to aggression towards my other fish.

My GT now lives in my 500 gal with bigger fish-He had an attitude until he got put into his place and lives peacefully in there-

The only thing my old Jar could live with was my Piraya for awhile and a mean female Dovii-that lasted for about 6 months before I lost both due to water change/freak accident from damn water company......

Anyhow----you will have your work cut out in the long run.......but enjoy them and watch behaviour closely.....and you should beable to see signs if something is going to happen before it does....then you can take proper action...


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

^^ I was going to say pretty much the same thing. The Jar and Jag are quite a bit more aggressive than the GT and Polleni.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

I'll see what happens, than get rid of whoever if comes down to it, I'm really likeing the jaguar and GT. I've also had a jardini before about 14" i had to keep solo because he was the biggest bastard that ate everything i tried keeping with him. I know i'm taking a chance, that jardini might be the one who goes depending on how the jag and GT are toward eachother. As for the pollenii, i'm getting rid of it before i get the 180g.

Brian


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RHOM said:


> I'll see what happens, than get rid of whoever if comes down to it, I'm really likeing the jaguar and GT. I've also had a jardini before about 14" i had to keep solo because he was the biggest bastard that ate everything i tried keeping with him. I know i'm taking a chance, that jardini might be the one who goes depending on how the jag and GT are toward eachother. As for the pollenii, i'm getting rid of it before i get the 180g.
> 
> Brian


I look forward to seeing how it all turns out-
Keep us updated please


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice collection of fish









hope you dont loose any of them due to aggression


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I would love to have that Jar, Good Luck


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Thank you.

AK i'll keep you posted, i know you've got some cool fish and some wicked setups, so expect some questions to come your way. Thanks for the advice.

Brian


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

No worries.

I'm here for advice....when I can lend it anyhow.....


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

nice collection


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow that Jar is growing quick


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Sweet. Love that Jag.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

u put a jag and jar in with a piraya u said??? and the piraya didnt mind?? wow


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Green Terrors are one of the nice colored cichlids out there.

The Jag looks nice.


----------

